# [SOLVED] lite-on cd-rom ltn-489s driver



## wingbey7677 (Jul 9, 2010)

My cd rom is not working. In device manager there is the yellow exclamation point. The fixit program from microsoft says it is code 19. I do not have the disk for the driver. Is there anywhere on line where i can find it? Thanks....


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: lite-on cd-rom ltn-489s driver*

Instead of running the "Fixit" tool try to manually delete the upper and lower filters.

Follow the steps *here*


----------



## wingbey7677 (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: lite-on cd-rom ltn-489s driver*

Thanks a lot makinu1der2. I followed directions for manually deleting the upper and lower filters, restarted the computer and the cd drive is magically working again. I don't understand why it worked but that I can take the time to learn. Thanks again.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: lite-on cd-rom ltn-489s driver*

Glad you got it resorted and Thanks for posting back your results.


----------

